# Major Mewing proof



## KrissKross (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## GenericChad1444 (Mar 5, 2019)

Yeah, this is an insane transformation but a video would have been better to post imo


----------



## mojopin (Mar 5, 2019)

Look at his ear and you’ll see he changed the angle slightly which makes all the difference. Beard and hair is different too so when you put that with black and white shitty lighting it’s easy to fraud. Also he said mewing gave him hooded eyes jfl


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 5, 2019)

Mewing gave me 5inches of dick


----------



## Hunter (Mar 5, 2019)

delusional anti-mewing copers be like "MUH ANGLE, MUH FAKE NEWS!!!111" jfl


----------



## AstroSky (Mar 5, 2019)

Cope if you think this guy is frauding.

This is the exact changes i got.

This is good proof and better pictures too.

Mewing helps at any age
Also chin tuck is critical and iv been holding that info back because i didnt want others to get the changes i got so they keep coming to me.

Well this guy figured out the missing piece.

Chin tuck is needed along with good tongue posture.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Mar 5, 2019)

is the prohibition over?


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Mar 5, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> Cope if you think this guy is frauding.
> 
> This is the exact changes i got.
> 
> ...



How's the business going?


----------



## LightingFraud (Mar 5, 2019)

Profile is overrated, a frontal comparison would be better
Also this shit legit looks shopped, notice how his fucking browridge changes too which makes no sense


----------



## Hunter (Mar 5, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> Cope if you think this guy is frauding.
> 
> This is the exact changes i got.
> 
> ...



how do you chin tuck?


----------



## Slob (Mar 5, 2019)

I never fully understood mewing. I can't push the back of my tongue up on the roof of my mouth. I can only create contact with the middle and very tip of the tongue, not the back.

It looks like this for me. I can't get the back of my tongue up there no matter how hard I try.


----------



## KrissKross (Mar 5, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> Also chin tuck is critical and *iv been holding that info back because i didnt want others to get the changes i got so they keep coming to me.*


That is really unethical dude. We're here to help one another, and you go jew mode like that. You'd best hope this doesn't get out or your reputation will be shot to pieces.


----------



## AstroSky (Mar 5, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> That is really unethical dude. We're here to help one another, and you go jew mode like that. You'd best hope this doesn't get out or your reputation will be shot to pieces.


I hope you know im joking


KrissKross said:


> That is really unethical dude. We're here to help one another, and you go jew mode like that. You'd best hope this doesn't get out or your reputation will be shot to pieces.



Also if you actually do any research dr mike mew talks about chin tucking all the time. Just because i dont mention it doesnt mean im doing wrong. Im not the only source of mewing info ?


GenericChad1444 said:


> How's the business going?



Good  i help many people and im happy to see people smile once they just get it.

Interesting enough i got noticed at the store from.this girl and she was asking if im astrosky.


That's hella validating tbh


Slob said:


> I never fully understood mewing. I can't push the back of my tongue up on the roof of my mouth. I can only create contact with the middle and very tip of the tongue, not the back.
> 
> It looks like this for me. I can't get the back of my tongue up there no matter how hard I try.



You cant create contact because you have a weak mind body connection to that section of the tongue. Much like someone who has to learn to walk after not using the legs for years. You must learn to mew by focusing all your effort on that weak part. Tongue chewing. Good posture. Chin tuck.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Mar 5, 2019)

Slob said:


> I never fully understood mewing. I can't push the back of my tongue up on the roof of my mouth. I can only create contact with the middle and very tip of the tongue, not the back.
> 
> It looks like this for me. I can't get the back of my tongue up there no matter how hard I try.


do you have tongue tie?


----------



## AstroSky (Mar 5, 2019)

LightingFraud said:


> Profile is overrated, a frontal comparison would be better
> Also this shit legit looks shopped, notice how his fucking browridge changes too which makes no sense



I do agree but photos can still be frauded no matter what. There is not much one can do but believe or not believe


The Dude Abides said:


> do you have tongue tie?




Tongue tie wouldnt effect the root much. Mostly the middle and front. Which he can do.

Root is just a weak section due to incorrect tongue posture. Wouldn't doubt he was a mouth breather too.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Mar 5, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> I do agree but photos can still be frauded no matter what. There is not much one can do but believe or not believe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


any downside to getting a moderate tongue tie removed?


----------



## AstroSky (Mar 5, 2019)

mojopin said:


> Look at his ear and you’ll see he changed the angle slightly which makes all the difference. Beard and hair is different too so when you put that with black and white shitty lighting it’s easy to fraud. Also he said mewing gave him hooded eyes jfl




Um mewing gave me more hooded eyes? I had bug eyes growing up. Now i have a clear hooding and very little eyelid exposure. Mewing effects brow bone and eye support


The Dude Abides said:


> any downside to getting a moderate tongue tie removed?





The Dude Abides said:


> any downside to getting a moderate tongue tie removed?



Technically i have a tongue tie. But john mew says you can stretch it out by just using good tongue posture over and over.

You either use it or lose it as he says. But i guess if you get it removed it would be easier.


Hunter said:


> how do you chin tuck?



I missed this question. 

So you sorta just tuck your chin into your neck and get that warrior skull look by removing the curve in your neck a little at a time. Over time you should notice facial upswing with good tongue posture.

Do this as many hours as you can.
Remember only you can make the changes you desire. The harder you work. The more likely you will get good changes


----------



## Slob (Mar 5, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> I do agree but photos can still be frauded no matter what. There is not much one can do but believe or not believe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a mouthbreather and I think I finally got it. Breathing is more difficult when I force the back of the tongue up. I also have an overbite so I don't really know what to do with my teeth. If my molars touch my front teeth are misaligned (upper teeth are in front of the bottom row of teeth.) If my front teeth touch/align, my molars don't.

I usually jut my jaw forward so that my front teeth align, but this way my molars have a big gap between them (enough that I can fit my tongue between them.) This makes me look much better, but it's probably bad. When I get my molars close together my skull shortens and I look like a baby with no jaw/chin.
I basically have no chin when I chew food or clench my teeth.


----------



## mojopin (Mar 5, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> Um mewing gave me more hooded eyes? I had bug eyes growing up. Now i have a clear hooding and very little eyelid exposure. Mewing effects brow bone and eye support


Maybe it's only slightly more hooded on the right although then again he also has different head posture which is specifically noticeable when looking at the ears, 




Mewing will affect the maxilla and the force will disperse throughout the other bones, at least during development and mouth-breathing no doubt destroys under eye support so it makes sense you'll have less buggy eyes. But to say mewing affects the brow bone is simply misinformed bro


----------



## Lauking (Mar 5, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> Cope if you think this guy is frauding.
> 
> *This is the exact changes i got.
> 
> ...


He claims he got the results in a year (postpuberty), while it took several years (6 if i remeber correctly) for you while you were still in your devoloping phase. Huge difference. Also the browridge shouldn't be affected by mewing as it's not even connected to the maxilla, obv fraud.


----------



## SeiGun (Mar 5, 2019)

i only notice his jawline is more define, other shit he claim is too negligible to notice


----------



## AstroSky (Mar 5, 2019)

Lauking said:


> He claims he got the results in a year (postpuberty), while it took several years (6 if i remeber correctly) for you while you were still in your devoloping phase. Huge difference. Also the browridge shouldn't be affected by mewing as it's not even connected to the maxilla, obv fraud.




I literally dont know what to tell you. Iv beem mewing for 7 years. I just practice what i preach. If you dont want to believe it then dont. But ill continue to mew myself and improve my looks.


Lauking said:


> He claims he got the results in a year (postpuberty), while it took several years (6 if i remeber correctly) for you while you were still in your devoloping phase. Huge difference. Also the browridge shouldn't be affected by mewing as it's not even connected to the maxilla, obv fraud.



I just said brow bridge because the skull. The frontal part literally is connected to the brow. Mewing helps the curve. Which as a byproduct helps the brow. But not directly. 

Another one dismissed by facts and research.

Find all the parts of the skull that has moveable parts and you too will realize how wrong you are.
I got all day to debate. You can deny the good word all you want. But you either get left behind or realize you have control over your face. Just like the rest of the world is waking up to this fact. You will too.
Im not even incel. In fact im just a narccy who likes knowing i can help others and also leave my mark on others by indirectly and sometimes directly influencing them to improve their postures. 

We all have our reasons to do something. Mines validation and fame while also making a living. Just being honest. I do care though and want john mews message to be a reality before that old fart dies......


----------



## Kenma (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## AstroSky (Mar 5, 2019)

Also you should know there is fusing lines in the skull. Even on the cranium. Which all move and adjust based on the forces applied to the.. Mewing supports up and out. The brows growth is connected to t levels that much i know but its also effected by not correlated forces like your posture and tongue. 

Hooded eyes are genetically determined but you aint getting no hoods if your posture and development wasn't ideal. 

Mewing is one part of the puzzel.


----------



## DarknLost (Mar 5, 2019)

Slob said:


> I never fully understood mewing. I can't push the back of my tongue up on the roof of my mouth. I can only create contact with the middle and very tip of the tongue, not the back.
> 
> It looks like this for me. I can't get the back of my tongue up there no matter how hard I try.



Chin tuck helps you out


----------



## Wincel (Mar 5, 2019)

I think his ear actually looks more fraud-y in the before photo, not the after. This is actually incredible.

Thanks for posting this.

Very rare to see a mewing photo that I cannot call out as a fraud. I may rethink telling people facepulling is the only way, though it certainly helps a lot.


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (Mar 5, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> I do agree but photos can still be frauded no matter what. There is not much one can do but believe or not believe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


low iq i have a tongue tie and it makes a huge difference. i have no control over the back portion of my tongue


----------



## JellyBelly (Mar 5, 2019)

Holy shit, I thought mewing was cope.
His browridge and upper eyelid exposure actually changed.
But I'm still skeptical about chin changes, he should shave his beard. Look at the hair at his neck, it could be the same with his beard.
Get him to shave his beard then we will see the real results.


----------



## Deleted member 1084 (Mar 5, 2019)

Ok but I still don't know what mewing is despite watching numerous videos claiming to explain how to do it. Literally the most cryptic shit I've ever tried to learn about. Can someone give me a quick rundown?


----------



## AstroSky (Mar 5, 2019)

Paretocel said:


> Ok but I still don't know what mewing is despite watching numerous videos claiming to explain how to do it. Literally the most cryptic shit I've ever tried to learn about. Can someone give me a quick rundown?




You are exactly my type of customer. Clueless and still doesn't know after seeing all the free info. People say im crazy charging for helping your types but there is a demand for this. 

I know what im doing is needed in this world. One on one lessons and dedicated time to help you understand tongue posture so you can just teach yourself from one lesson forward


----------



## Deleted member 1084 (Mar 5, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> You are exactly my type of customer. Clueless and still doesn't know after seeing all the free info. People say im crazy charging for helping your types but there is a demand for this.
> 
> I know what im doing is needed in this world. One on one lessons and dedicated time to help you understand tongue posture so you can just teach yourself from one lesson forward


Yeah I would totally pay for one on one lessons. I try doing different things with my tongue posture but have no idea if what I'm doing is actually "mewing." I mean maybe I'm just being lazy and have to read into it more, but my first impression is that I have no clue how to do it.


----------



## LightingFraud (Mar 5, 2019)

After checking out the pic a little more I'm like 90% sure it's a shop


----------



## KrissKross (Mar 5, 2019)

LightingFraud said:


> After checking out the pic a little more I'm like 90% sure it's a shop


Put forward your case....


----------



## LightingFraud (Mar 6, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> Put forward your case....


Well first of all his brow ridge changes severely which seems ridiculous for a year of mewing
Second of all his eyes look like they literally change hooding/shape which also seems impossible
His nose also looks like it flattened slightly if you look closely

But most importantly the jaw and gonial angle change is insane, there's no way you could get that change from a year of mewing in your 20s lol


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Mar 6, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> Cope if you think this guy is frauding.
> 
> This is the exact changes i got.
> 
> ...


I cant tell if youre serious or just a huge troll at this moment


----------



## KrissKross (Mar 6, 2019)

LightingFraud said:


> Well first of all his brow ridge changes severely which seems ridiculous for a year of mewing
> Second of all his eyes look like they literally change hooding/shape which also seems impossible
> His nose also looks like it flattened slightly if you look closely
> 
> But most importantly the jaw and gonial angle change is insane, there's no way you could get that change from a year of mewing in your 20s lol


He said he was on nofap and gymcelled


----------



## Lauking (Mar 6, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> I literally dont know what to tell you. Iv beem mewing for 7 years. I just practice what i preach. If you dont want to believe it then dont. But ill continue to mew myself and improve my looks.
> 
> 
> I just said brow bridge because the skull. The frontal part literally is connected to the brow. Mewing helps the curve. Which as a byproduct helps the brow. But not directly.
> ...



Alright. Say if I wanted to maximize my mewing results should I ideally chin tuck while mewing?


----------



## LightingFraud (Mar 6, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> He said he was on nofap and gymcelled


That doesn't change your facial structure you atomic coper


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 6, 2019)

major coping proof jfl


----------



## KrissKross (Mar 6, 2019)

LightingFraud said:


> That doesn't change your facial structure you atomic coper


Testosterone increase will masculinze the face


----------



## Slob (Mar 6, 2019)

LightingFraud said:


> Well first of all his brow ridge changes severely which seems ridiculous for a year of mewing
> Second of all his eyes look like they literally change hooding/shape which also seems impossible
> His nose also looks like it flattened slightly if you look closely
> 
> But most importantly the jaw and gonial angle change is insane, there's no way you could get that change from a year of mewing in your 20s lol


For me the strangest thing is how his nose got sharper and pointier. Also if you look at his lower lip, he's jutting.


----------



## Michael15651 (Mar 6, 2019)

I have to give people the credit for investing the patient and effort into this.


----------



## Salludon (May 14, 2019)

Wtf. Is this legit?


----------



## Deformed Chico (May 15, 2019)

Salludon said:


> Wtf. Is this legit?


No bro. It's genetics.


----------



## Deleted member 773 (May 15, 2019)

Salludon said:


> Wtf. Is this legit?


YEs


----------



## Alexanderr (May 15, 2019)

You truly are low IQ. For all we know this could me a morph, frauded or he could have surgerymaxxed. This doesn’t “prove” mewing in any way.


AstroSky said:


> Cope if you think this guy is frauding.
> 
> This is the exact changes i got.
> 
> ...















KrissKross said:


> Testosterone increase will masculinze the face


Fish brain IQ indeed.


----------

